
Show HN: 3D Touch Canvas - cheeaun
https://github.com/cheeaun/3d-touch-canvas
======
cheeaun
Here's a demo video I made:
[https://twitter.com/cheeaun/status/656631323923091456](https://twitter.com/cheeaun/status/656631323923091456)

